

How do I get over my low tolerance for stupid people? (One answer) - PakG1
http://www.quora.com/How-do-I-get-over-my-low-tolerance-for-stupid-people#ans1598266

======
lutusp
The example you gave is one in which a woman must learn to get along with
someone with whom she really has nothing in common. But that's not the usual
case, where you simply choose people to associate with, absent special
circumstances.

As to the basic question "How do I get over my low tolerance for stupid
people?", I have to ask, why do you want to get over it? What do such people
offer you that represents an improvement over an empty room and few well-
chosen books?

